# DELL XPS M1710 Scharniere fester machen



## [3volution's|Brak3] (25. Mai 2009)

Moin Leute!

Jetzt kommt auch mal ein Thread von mir. Und zwar habe ich ein 2,5 Jahre altes Dell XPS M1710 bei mir zu Hause liegen. Es ist soweit in einem wirklich guten Zustand, doch leider sind die *Scharniere nicht mehr so fest*.

Lässt sich da etwas machen? (z.B. festziehen, wie bei Schrauben)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!!!

cYa

3B


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2009)

ich kenn das zwar nicht, aber vielleicht kann man ja einfach ne plastikkappe abziehen, und drunter sind schrauben? vlt. ruf mal dell an.


----------



## Alriin (25. Mai 2009)

Ich schau mal Morgen in der Arbeit nach ob man da was machen kann. Hab das gleiche Notebook.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (25. Mai 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich schau mal Morgen in der Arbeit nach ob man da was machen kann. Hab das gleiche Notebook.



Ok, thx schonmal.

Ich muss mal wegen der Abdeckungen mal gucken obs einfach geht - will nämlich das Book verkaufen und es soll daher nichts mehr beschädigt usw. werden.

Werde wohl morgen mal anrufen.


----------

